# Scours and runny nose HELP



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

So I got a three week old goat kid yesterday that has runny poop the friend who gave her to me has been trying to clear up the scours with no success but I thought it was a case of over feeding so I brought Katie (the goat) home and cut back her milk and have her spectogaurd then left her run out in the meadow with the other goats which she loved, she had been in the garage by herself for three weeks. Katie was out for an hour then I brought her into the garage for the night because it dropped down to 24 last night. When I went out to feed her this morning she has a runny nose and still has the runs. I have corrid should I give that and at what dose? Should I give an antibiotic? She is such a spunky thing and very lively! I want to be proactive before she gets worse ! Would appreciate help! Her poop is is brown.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you give her corrid, be sure to give her thiamine as well. I don't have better advice ... I'm sorry! How do her lungs sound?


----------



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

Lungs sound fine seems to be just a runny nose now. I moved her into the laundry room so she is warm. It's suppose to get up to the 50s today. Thought I would let her run out with the goats then. 
What should I do for the scours?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would give the spectoguard I think its twice a day till the scours are gone. For the runny nose I would give Pen for 5 days. Not sure on dosage on a baby that young. Someone here will know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The runny nose could be from coccidia. I would treat for coccidia before doing any antibiotics.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Karen I didnt know Coccidia would cause a runny nose!! I will have to remember that when I start to get some babies going around here!!


----------



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

How much corid should I give a three week old kid? And is vit. b with thiamine what I should give along with it? 
Does anyone have a dosage on both of those? And do I give them both each day I treat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know you want to give the corid straight without diluting but not sure on dosage. I would do the thiamine after the corid if you want to since the whole point of corid is to inhibit thiamine and that is how it works. I used to use corid on alpacas and never had to supplement with thiamine and heard you usually don't have to with goats either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My vet doesn't recommend giving corid undiluted.

Do you have the undiluted or diluted kind?

For the undiluted Mix 3 tablespoons corid to 8 oz water. A smaller batch can be made, by cutting it in half.

Depending on how much the kid weighs

30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs 
give for five days, 1 x a day


----------



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks so much !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

This morning her poop is light brown and kinda foamy ?
The Manna Pro milk replacer says to give her 12 ounces twice a day. But I am thinking more like 6 ounces three times a day? 
I gave her electrolytes yesterday instead of one of her feedings then gave her some goat milk right before bed ( about 4 ounces) I also am treating her for cocci, which I will continue for five days, I thought she would be getting better. This is not the improvement I was hoping for. 
Any suggestions ? 
She is still her lively self, I am so thankful for that. But I really would like to see her back end clear up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get whole cow's milk from the store. The milk replacer might be your problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keren is right, the replacer seems to be hard on their system. 

If you started the corid continue though. All the symptoms were pointing to cocci.


----------



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, I'll continue the cocci treatment.
What about raw organic cow milk from my neighbor. Can I just feed that? Is regular cow milk really better then replacer? How much do I give?
I know this is a goat forum but what do you know about sheep? I have a one week old lamb in the same pen. Can I start preventative cocci treatment for him and can I use corid?
Both of these animals came from a local auction. They were left behind when their mamas were shipped out. A friend owns the auction and can't stand to just let them die so she gave them to me. I want to give them their best shot! Thanks for your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as you trust the source, raw cow milk will be fine.

I would go ahead and treat the sheep too but I have no idea on dosage.


----------

